

An unlocked iPhone? I'd travel halfway across the world for one - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2008/09/27/unlocked-iphones/

======
illicium
It should be possible to get one from Belgium, if they aren't all sold out.

------
wallflower
The HK iPhone is unfortunately frequency incompatible with U.S. networks.

------
laut
I think you can get unlocked ones in Italy as well. And France.

~~~
gtufano
In Italy you can get unlocked iPhones (no locked iPhones here)... for ca. 750
US$, btw...

~~~
antirez
Yes only unlocked iphones exist here in Italy, the price is 500 EUR for 8GB
and 569 for 16 GB. You just need to perform a fast "activation" step via
iTunes inserting your data and the phone is ready to accept any kind of SIM.

